

Chrome Breaks 20% Market Share Barrier - peternorton
http://www.conceivablytech.com/7253/products/chrome-breaks-20-market-share-barrier

======
Jem
Stating the obvious, but: these stats are only representative of sites using
statcounter.

According to w3schools, chrome reached 20% in November 2010:
<http://www.w3schools.com/browsers/browsers_stats.asp>

Another showing less than 12%:
[http://marketshare.hitslink.com/report.aspx?qprid=0&qpca...](http://marketshare.hitslink.com/report.aspx?qprid=0&qpcal=1&qptimeframe=M&qpsp=147)

w3counter showing 15.7%: <http://www.w3counter.com/globalstats.php>

The only statistics applicable when developing are those for your own sites.

